# Florida - vintage bicycle clubs/enthusiasts



## rubblequeen (Feb 22, 2011)

Are there any vintage bicycle clubs, meets or enthusiasts in Florida - preferably around Kissimmee area.

Tony


----------



## danilo1219 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello Tony I dont know if there is a vintage club but will like to know I do have a couple of vintage bikes and would like to meet some day soon.  I live in Port St. Lucie but go to Kissimmee often so let me know if something comes up so we probably can meet one day .


----------



## kunzog (Feb 23, 2011)

Not a bicycle meet but the Antique Motorcycle Club of America will be having a meet at Eustis Florida March 4,5,6 at the Fairgrounds. There are usually some nice bicycles for sale. I expect to be there with a few Whizzers and other bicycles for sale.


----------



## rubblequeen (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Danilo, I am in Celebration which is a great town for cycling.  However, unfortunately not there full time, next time will be in April so if you are around you're very welcome to come over.  Tony

Hi Kunzog, thanks for that unfortunately I'm not back in USA until April, that's why I thought about a club which would fit in with my "random" schedule.  The meet looks fun and frustratingly I seem to be out of the country for all kind of interesting things.
Is there a calander of other such event?
Regards Tony


----------



## Don (Feb 24, 2011)

North Fl. here - Tallahassee. Not many of us, but will try to get a small group together up here....in my spare time....


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 26, 2011)

Try this website    http://treasurecoastcycling.netfirms.com/CYCLINGLINKS.htm


----------



## Lrggarge (Jun 5, 2019)

Any rides or groups 
in the Miami area


----------

